# 2009 Compound Hunting Bow Evaluations ...



## escpen

*All,*

The links below contain the introduction and initial product reviews for the 2009 Compound Hunting Bow Evaluation. The format for this year's evaluation is very similar to last year's in that individual write-ups are provided for each compound bow. The "Long-Draw" category is new for 2009 and I'm hopeful we can provide some meaningful information for those of you with longer draw lengths. Please use this thread to discuss the results, ask any questions, or provide feedback. We'd love to hear your thoughts!

Regards,

_*Anthony Barnum*_
*Archery Evolution*


*Introduction:*
*2009 Compound Hunting Bow Evaluation Introduction *

*Reports:*
*Bear The Truth 2 - Flagship
BowTech Admiral - Flagship
Diamond IceMan - Flagship
Hoyt AlphaMax 32 - Flagship
PSE Bow Madness XL - Flagship
Quest XPB - Flagship
Ross Carnivore 34 - Flagship*

*New Reports - 7/3/09*
*APA Innovations Mamba MX2 - Flagship*
*Anderson Bow Company Crow XL - Flagship*
*Darton Pro3500 - Flagship*
*Elite Z28 - Flagship*
*Horton Vertical Encore - Flagship*
*Mathews Reezen 6.5 - Flagship*
*Rytera Alien-X - Flagship*

*GT500 w/ Cuda Cams - Short Draw*

*Mathews McPherson Series Monster XLR8 - Speed Bow*


:darkbeer:


----------



## JUMPMAN

Anthony, make sure you add the Rytera Alien to the list...:wink:


----------



## txnrog

Good stuff! Amazing how the numbers - while differences are small actually translate well into personal shooting experience. Will be anxious to see the Elite z28 out there- Imagine that's on the list.


----------



## jacob1996

You should consider some youth archers testing some youth bows that have poundage over 40 draw weight....just a suggestion.


----------



## escpen

jacob1996 said:


> You should consider some youth archers testing some youth bows that have poundage over 40 draw weight....just a suggestion.


Are there any specific models that you would suggest? We do have a "short-draw" test category that includes 50# peak draw-weight and 26" draw length. Is that what you are asking for?


----------



## champus

So, the speed for this tested 2009 bows is with 60#, 7" to 7,5" bh and 29" dl 296 up to 316 fps.

Nothing we haven't had in the last years.

Now, I wait for the speed bow tests, for example, the Monster from Mathews.


----------



## escpen

champus said:


> So, the speed for this tested 2009 bows is with 60#, 7" to 7,5" bh and 29" dl 296 up to 316 fps.
> 
> Nothing we haven't had in the last years.
> 
> Now, I wait for the speed bow tests, for example, the Monster from Mathews.


Unfortunately, there has only been a few entries into the speed bow category so far this year.

Any other suggested entries besides the Monster?


----------



## Jotun

escpen said:


> Unfortunately, there has only been a few entries into the speed bow category so far this year.
> 
> Any other suggested entries besides the Monster?


The New APA King Cobra needs to be properly evaluated!


----------



## izwalls

escpen said:


> unfortunately, there has only been a few entries into the speed bow category so far this year.
> 
> Any other suggested entries besides the monster?


i think the pse omen would be a definite addition to this test.


----------



## Z-Rocket

How about a review on the 2009 Alpine Sabre


----------



## midwesthunter95

The Mission Eliminator!!!!


----------



## ranger774

I know you can only do so much, but how about a review on the new MOAB with the ccs and the new M2Pro cam?


----------



## badbow148

You deff. need a Pearson in the review with the new R2B2 cams. Thanks Badbow


----------



## lightbeer

How about some target bows from PSE Hoyt Mathews

:darkbeer:


----------



## deer down

*darton*

would like to see how the 09 line of dartons test, and maybe some kind of side by side chart for comparison


----------



## Md Exile

how about a test of mid-priced and entry level bows.not all of us can spend big $$$ on the top of the line flagship bows.


----------



## alaz

I am interested in seeing the r2b2 Pearson bows (either the tx-4 or z-34 tested) and a comparison chart would be cool.


----------



## Viper_ed

*bow test*

Why not test the Limb Saver bow?


----------



## escpen

Viper_ed said:


> Why not test the Limb Saver bow?


I'd love to, but haven't received any response from Limb Saver.


----------



## escpen

alaz said:


> I am interested in seeing the r2b2 Pearson bows (either the tx-4 or z-34 tested) ...


Me too. I know Pearson is in a transition phase at this point but I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to reach them.

Anthony


----------



## miheadhunter

*couple of bows.*

how about darton the 3500 is one fast bow and shoots smooth and what about forge bows they have a new one out that shoots 330 and has 8 inch brace height thank you


----------



## escpen

miheadhunter said:


> how about darton the 3500 ...


Working on it!

:darkbeer:


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*my opinion ???*

well anthony i feel a couple mathews bows should be included. especially if you do the pse bow madness,,,a reezin comparison should also be done.

if you do a monster review,,,then a pse x-force or pse omen should be done...i know the omen is a later addition,,,,but actually its only a month or two away.

and as always,,,thank you for your dilligence....


----------



## RightWing

alaz said:


> I am interested in seeing the r2b2 Pearson bows (either the tx-4 or z-34 tested) and a comparison chart would be cool.


Yep, Yep..!!!


----------



## escpen

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> if you do the pse bow madness...


Bow Madness XL has been done. See above.




MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> a reezin comparison should also be done....


Working on it


----------



## escpen

RightWing said:


> Yep, Yep..!!!


Do you know how to get in touch with them?


----------



## alaz

escpen said:


> Do you know how to get in touch with them?


I guess you are referring to Pearson; if so I have always been able to reach them through their customer service number on their website. I have spoken to the people there. All have been tremendously helpful. You might also some luck contact some people through the Ben Pearson forum. 
If you haven'y checked out the website... www.shootlikeben.com

I also second the Forge bow. I would be curious to see performance numbers on the Ventaliator... the 330/ 8.5" brace height bow.

Also curious about the Athens bow: Accomplice. Just my .03$
Thanks.


----------



## alaz

Last two...I know you did the binary quest; I would be interested in the single cam HPS 33, this bow has a faster IBO. Have you contacted the New Breed Archery guys...if that was said already sorry.


----------



## escpen

alaz said:


> Have you contacted the New Breed Archery guys...if that was said already sorry.


Sent a PM to fastpassthrough, but haven't heard anything back. I know they are busy trying to fill orders, though.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*saw it anthony*



escpen said:


> Bow Madness XL has been done. See above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on it


yeah i saw it and actually between it and the alpha,,,,they to me were the tops.that bow madness rips for a single cam.


----------



## Mac of Michigan

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> well anthony i feel a couple mathews bows should be included. especially if you do the pse bow madness,,,a reezin comparison should also be done.
> 
> if you do a monster review,,,then a pse x-force or pse omen should be done...i know the omen is a later addition,,,,but actually its only a month or two away.
> 
> and as always,,,thank you for your dilligence....


If you are going to compare these then it makes sense to shoot all of the 'speed' bows. The Darton Pro 3500 is a super fast smooth shootin' bow as is the Elite. the Bowtech bows also compare well with the PSE and Mathews. I would also shoot the Gander Mountain Tech Hunter Pro. If you are looking for a hunting bow that particular GM bow is smooth and fast and quiet.
I have a Darton Pro 3500 and a Gander Mountain Tech Hunter Pro 3500. Here is a thread that chronicals my initial speed testing of the Pro 3500, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894812.


----------



## Profitup

*Light Arrows go faster.*



Mac of Michigan said:


> If you are going to compare these then it makes sense to shoot all of the 'speed' bows. The Darton Pro 3500 is a super fast smooth shootin' bow as is the Elite. the Bowtech bows also compare well with the PSE and Mathews. I would also shoot the Gander Mountain Tech Hunter Pro. If you are looking for a hunting bow that particular GM bow is smooth and fast and quiet.
> I have a Darton Pro 3500 and a Gander Mountain Tech Hunter Pro 3500. Here is a thread that chronicals my initial speed testing of the Pro 3500, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894812.


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:Many of the new bows are just (named) brand extentions. Gander mountain is Bowtech, Quest is Elite and the list goes on. So testing the same bow with a new name is a none starter.

A speed bow list would be informative as everyone is into FPS not shot placement. A better question or test might be using the Carbon Revolution arrows with .320 spines and 5+ grn/inch on bows other than High Country which is the only maker that does not void the warranty for shooting less than 5 grains per pound. Barnsdale makes High Countries limbs, are they that much better than Mathews, PSE, Bowtech, Elite, Hoyt and the rest?


----------



## redbaron1

yes yes yes tx-4 r2b2 can't wait


----------



## flboarhunter

How about HCA speed force or speed pro?


----------



## flboarhunter

Also 2009 Martin Cheetah.


----------



## krist003

*I can't wait*

You guys do a great evaluation. I want to see the Bowtech Air Raid and the Rytera Alien in there for sure.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*darton is a good machine*



Mac of Michigan said:


> If you are going to compare these then it makes sense to shoot all of the 'speed' bows. The Darton Pro 3500 is a super fast smooth shootin' bow as is the Elite. the Bowtech bows also compare well with the PSE and Mathews. I would also shoot the Gander Mountain Tech Hunter Pro. If you are looking for a hunting bow that particular GM bow is smooth and fast and quiet.
> I have a Darton Pro 3500 and a Gander Mountain Tech Hunter Pro 3500. Here is a thread that chronicals my initial speed testing of the Pro 3500, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894812.


there can be no denying the worth of a darton,,,especially a 3500. i am not personally crazy about the grip on it,,,but my brother owns one and i shot it and like it alot. i actually considered buying one.

darton has alot of tecnology they farm out and i do think bowtech has some of it too. the question is more then anything else,,,,popularity,,,popularity as in sales. darton,,,elite,and alot of other bows are excellent bows,,,but they pale in comparison to a mathews,hoyt,and then pse,,,and in the last 5 years,bowtech/oregon bows.

i think when you compare bows,,,you have to keep in mind that the popular bows always have those "prideful" price tags. simply look at the price of a upper end pse of mathews,,,,part near a G-note for bow alone....thats alot of $$$$ too much...darton being in the $600 range,,,is a BARGAIN !!! same with martin. alot of bow for alot less $$$$.

what i am getting at is to open up these high dollar bows,,,expose them for what they are and do. in one category. then in another category,,,do a list of bows like the darton,elite,high country,pearson,martin. bows that are popular,,,yet dont sell the number of a mathews,hoyt,pse or bowtech,,,YET.

remember bowtech was alsos looking up a few years back before they really exploded into a admirable company business wise. all done on sales and marketing.

comparing a bow that sells for $1000 with a bow that sells for $500 DIRECTLY doesn't make sense. bows to me are like "model segments" in automobiles. compare them into segments,then determine what works best for you,,,as is done with cars...

thats my opinion anyways. you'll be clearly able to see if we are overpaying for those $1000 bows versus the $500-$600 bows...which i might think we are,,,but hasn't stopped me from partaking...lol...


----------



## Profitup

*Bows by other names*

The Gander Mountain is made by Bowtech, like most of the Bass Pro Redheads are made by Bowtech, Hoyt, Parker. The price value line is out there in the market. But just like cars, if it gores fast, operates smooth and quiet it cost more money.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## radtuck

Not sure if I'll get kicked for this, but could you test the 09 Elite Z28? Would love to see how it compares to the rest.


----------



## escpen

:darkbeer:


----------



## escpen

radtuck said:


> Not sure if I'll get kicked for this, but could you test the 09 Elite Z28? Would love to see how it compares to the rest.



Working on it!


----------



## radtuck

Sweet!!! Thanks!


----------



## Jocke_Sweden

You do The Best Test!!!

I appreciate your tests very much. Thank you!! 

My wish list over bows that I would like to be tested is:
1. Martin Moab
2. Hoyt Power Hawk
3. Bowtech sniper

The are all reasonable priced and it would be interesting to see how they would perform in a test.

Cheers (or in swedish ”Skål”)
Joakim


----------



## Dbery

*Martin*

Warthog !!!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

badbow148 said:


> You deff. need a Pearson in the review with the new R2B2 cams. Thanks Badbow


+1. I'm curious as to how a Pearson would stack up on paper.


----------



## Dbery

*Martin*

WARTHOG !! 
ALso would like to see Speed testing on 40 pound shortdraw bows.
MISSION MENACE, HOYT KOBALT, MATHEWS MUSTANG, BEAR YOUNG GUNS-
TRUTH, MARTIN LEOPARD, PARKER SIDEKICK, ECT. Thanks


----------



## jeff mosier

Dbery said:


> WARTHOG !!
> ALso would like to see Speed testing on 40 pound shortdraw bows.
> MISSION MENACE, HOYT KOBALT, MATHEWS MUSTANG, BEAR YOUNG GUNS-
> TRUTH, MARTIN LEOPARD, PARKER SIDEKICK, ECT. Thanks


yea me 2


----------



## jeff mosier

Jocke_Sweden said:


> You do The Best Test!!!
> 
> I appreciate your tests very much. Thank you!!
> 
> My wish list over bows that I would like to be tested is:
> 1. Martin Moab
> 2. Hoyt Power Hawk
> 3. Bowtech sniper
> 
> The are all reasonable priced and it would be interesting to see how they would perform in a test.
> 
> Cheers (or in swedish ”Skål”)
> Joakim


i owned an o8 and 09 moab. super super bows


----------



## hibernation2506

*the OMEN*

got to shoot the OMEN. the one we got was 28 in and 60# shot a 300 grain arrow at 342 fps. now shock and draws easier than the x-force. cant wait to get my 30/70 to see what it will do.


----------



## ssrhythm

First of all, thanks for what you are doing. The APA bows really need to be evaluated in this manner. Supposedly those guys are really easy to work with, so hopefully they will get you a couple of models. The King Cobra has been mentioned already in the speed bow category, but I'd also like to suggest the Black Mamba MX2 in the short/hunting category. Between the two, it would give a pretty good idea of what the others around them in their 09 lineup are like. There is precious little information about these bows, and most people have to travel a for many, many hours to shoot one, yet their specs and design are crazy good. Thanks for considering these bows. Eric


----------



## escpen

More reports added - see first post!


----------



## boxer-man

We are a Full Force Archery household.It would be great to see how they compare to some of the more common names out there.Thank you for your testing,it's very informative.


----------



## escpen

boxer-man said:


> We are a Full Force Archery household.It would be great to see how they compare to some of the more common names out there.Thank you for your testing,it's very informative.


I'd love to get my hands on one - no luck so far!


----------



## upstatenyhunter

*grading system*

I would love to see an overall grade given to each bow. I can follow the data but it can be confusing and honestly in most cases doesn't reflect what's happening in the woods. If a bow is accurate and quiet it comes down to personal preference in your hands. 

I prefer Diamond bows, I own two and love the way they feel. I have shot many brands and maybe it has something to do with being a lefty but I really love the way these shoot. I hunt with partners that shoot Matthews, Pearson and a few other brands. I shoot right with them and paid less.


----------



## escpen

upstatenyhunter said:


> I would love to see an overall grade given to each bow. I can follow the data but it can be confusing and honestly in most cases doesn't reflect what's happening in the woods. If a bow is accurate and quiet it comes down to personal preference in your hands.


Thank you for the feedback. I am able to measure the sound output of a given bow, but really it's the animal's ability to hear and pinpoint the sound from the bow that is the true indicator of how quiet it is. Even shooting a bow for yourself and determining if it is "loud" or "quiet" is really not that great of an indicator. If you were to position yourself safely down range at a distance of, let's say, 30 yards and had a friend shoot a number of different bows, it would be very hard for you to tell the difference. As far as accuracy is concerned, every bow that I've tested has the ability to shoot the same arrow into the same hole at various ranges (assuming a controlled environment) off of the Hooter Shooter. Accuracy is a subjective measure that is wholly dependent on the shooter's preferences. I try to measure the things that I think people are interested in to provide a starting point in their search for a new bow; I've always recommended to anyone who is in the market for a new bow that they go out and shoot as many as possible and make their purchase based on what fits and feels best.

Anthony

:darkbeer:


----------



## alaz

I love the reports. They have inspired me to shoot a couple of bows I did not think of. Any other reports due out?
Thanks!


----------



## JT516

I think their server is down...can't get the reports up.


----------



## hdracer

Yeah, I can't access the reports either. It's not the links--I tried pasting the URL and it still didn't work...


----------



## ge superhawk

escpen said:


> More reports added - see first post!


When I go to your website I can't find any 2009 reports only 2008 or older. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## escpen

hdracer said:


> Yeah, I can't access the reports either. It's not the links--I tried pasting the URL and it still didn't work...


Sorry guys, I've been away for a few days. Are you still having problems? Seems to be working for me.

Anthony


----------



## BDOG6351

*reports*



ge superhawk said:


> When I go to your website I can't find any 2009 reports only 2008 or older. What am I doing wrong?


I will update the website today.... thanks for the reminder.

Jon


----------



## Montana Rawhide

If I click on the Horton Vertical Encore link it takes me to the GT500 instead.


----------



## escpen

Montana Rawhide said:


> If I click on the Horton Vertical Encore link it takes me to the GT500 instead.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll try to get that fixed.

In the meantime, here's the link: *Horton Vertical Encore - Flagship*

Anthony

:darkbeer:


----------



## krist003

Excellent reviews! Any plans on testing the Bowtech Air raid? Thanks!


----------



## jjambow

*speed testing*

how about hca speed pro?


----------



## Profitup

What arrow would shoot. 5.5 grains/inch or IBO 5 grans per pound?


----------



## SpeedPro

jjambow said:


> how about hca speed pro?


I too would like to see this bow compared to other brands by someone who's experienced the other bows. Haven't got mine totally set up yet but I'm looking forward to shooting it. It's no monster or omen but it's fast enough with a good brace height and a 32" ATA. It's also very light at 3.5 lbs. And it warranty'd at 3 gpi.:cool2:


----------



## jjambow

*hca speed pro*

ibo, or follow suit like the others bows.


----------



## stringflipper

*more*

is there anything more in the works for this summer or is it time to hunt


----------



## escpen

stringflipper said:


> is there anything more in the works for this summer or is it time to hunt


Trying to get more together, just doesn't seem like things are falling in place!

:darkbeer:


----------



## plottman

love your unbiased tests. I shot the alien and was never so disappointed due to vibration.... I guess because every review on at said it was dead in your hands vibe free and it got my hopes up. After seeing your results I know now that I wasn't imagining it

and the effeciency of the XLR8 is off the charts


----------



## Lurch2824

I dont mind speed bows, but I would like to see these two bows shot in 29/70 Pearson TX 4 with the R2B2 cams and Martin Firecat. I've shot the Pearson and its pretty fast with a 350 arrow, But wondering about the vibration and hand shock on both bows. And the noise they both make.


----------



## escpen

It would have been great to have Pearson in the evaluation. Unfortunately they weren't in a position to participate this year. I haven't been in contact with the new owners, though.


----------



## nigonjac

id love to see the new firecat and warthog up there


----------



## petrey10

you get your hands on a MX2 for speed bow eval yet??


----------



## escpen

petrey10 said:


> you get your hands on a MX2 for speed bow eval yet??


No, but it was included as a "Flagship" bow.


----------



## tiner64

jjambow said:


> how about hca speed pro?


agree... like to see this one tested myself...


----------



## Jocke_Sweden

This sucks...... :wink:

Don't we get any more test this year..... :sad:

I want more of the best test!!!!!!!!!


----------



## escpen

Jocke_Sweden said:


> This sucks...... :wink:
> 
> Don't we get any more test this year..... :sad:
> 
> I want more of the best test!!!!!!!!!


There may be a couple more reports, but right now I'm not too sure. Thanks for the interest!

Anthony


----------



## doczerothree

*Mid Priced and entry level bows*



Md Exile said:


> how about a test of mid-priced and entry level bows.not all of us can spend big $$$ on the top of the line flagship bows.


Yeah, I'm with you on this. The "Also Ran" fits my buget a litttle better!!


----------



## darton2

These are by far the best reviews I have seen. Its pretty cool. 

One question, I noticed on the Darton Pro3500 that its total vibration was really low compared to most yet the measurable noise was relatively higher. What do you attribute to that?
My first thought would be that they should go hand in hand.


----------



## RT1

Martin moab or the bengal would be worthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGPAPAPUMP

*2 bows*

I have the Truth 2 and the Firecat. Both are excellent the Truth 2 is very durable and underated bow.


----------



## Bigwookie009

Do some of Athens bows


----------



## KurtVL

where's the OMEN


----------



## montigre

*Target bows?*

I'd really like to see some unbiased reviews and test numbers for the most popular target bows. Seems like this entire segment of the industry is being overlooked by this very informative service. JMO


----------



## escpen

KurtVL said:


> where's the OMEN



Maybe for 2010 ...


----------



## escpen

montigre said:


> I'd really like to see some unbiased reviews and test numbers for the most popular target bows. Seems like this entire segment of the industry is being overlooked by this very informative service. JMO


I'd like to be able to provide those reviews. I'll see what I can came up with for 2010.


----------



## KurtVL

escpen said:


> I'd like to be able to provide those reviews. I'll see what I can came up with for 2010.


2010 DS UF?

(what if i sent you mine to test? would have to wait till deer season is over)


----------



## bb11

*Mrtin FireCat*

How about testing the Martin Forecat?


----------



## Sylvain-TRAXTER

is truly a beautiful work you have done, congratulations !


----------



## aries

What about the Martin Sabre


----------



## HM3

You absolutely have to include the PSE Omen for 2010.


----------



## stringflipper

are we getting close


----------



## escpen

Yes, the first round of reports is close to release.


----------



## bonesplinter

doczerothree said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on this. The "Also Ran" fits my buget a litttle better!!


Anyone with Athens equipment?


----------



## opie11

I would like to see the HOYT alpha burner for 2010.


----------



## 61695

escpen said:


> Yes, the first round of reports is close to release.


Looking @ Hoyt Carbon Matrix. Is this on your to do List?


----------



## escpen

61695 said:


> Looking @ Hoyt Carbon Matrix. Is this on your to do List?


No, I haven't been able to get my hands on a Carbon Matrix. I will have reports on the Alphaburner and the Maxxis 31.


----------



## alaz

montigre said:


> I'd really like to see some unbiased reviews and test numbers for the most popular target bows. Seems like this entire segment of the industry is being overlooked by this very informative service. JMO


Would love to see that as well...


----------



## alaz

escpen said:


> Yes, the first round of reports is close to release.


Looking very forward to see the results!
Has there been a list of what is being tested yet?


----------



## escpen

alaz said:


> Would love to see that as well...


Unfortunately, there's only been moderate interest in the Target category. Three bows are in process - APA Innovations Viper XL, Elite XLR, Hoyt Contender Elite



alaz said:


> Looking very forward to see the results!
> Has there been a list of what is being tested yet?


Reports for the following bows will be available soon:

APA Pit Viper
Diamond IceMan FLX
Mathews Z7
Mission Maniac
Quest Primal
Rytera Nemesis

The following bows will be coming a bit later, I hope:
BowTech Destroyer 350
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Bear Attack
Hoyt Alphaburner
Elite Z28
Elite Judge


----------

